# Do you love to play golf??



## joseph1616 (Mar 18, 2014)

Southwest Florida is the mecca of golf obviously right??  The problem is there is over 1200 courses in the state of florida!!  They all have different structures, membership fees, assessment procedures, tee time preferations, etc.  In particular south florida has the best private clubs in all the land.  When making that choice to move your entire estate down here you would need to talk to a professional.  I would like help you find your way to the retirement of your dream.

      Feel free to ask me some questions.  Our service is free!!  I guarantee you will learn something from talking to our professionals that you can take on your journey to find the country club/golf club of your dreams.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

In high school, used to play with some of my surfing buddies.  Then, I caddied for my friend's grandfather who was a founding member of the country club.  He would hire me for eighteen, play about six or seven, I would play out the nine and he would buy lunch.  Good times.  It's an interesting game but I cannot stand the being quiet part.  I think we should be yelling at them just as we do in baseball.  "Hey, putter, putter, putter!  SWING!!!"


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes I love to play golf. Been playing for 45 years. I'm in the process of buying a condo on the AL coast and have enjoyed visiting the area for years. Like FL, many good courses to play. What I have decided to do is buy a 'players card' which knocks off 20% of the green fee. Not all clubs do this but a couple do so they will be the primary courses I  play. I like not being tied down to one course and this will help manage my golf fees. 

I'm sure there are there are similar deals in FL. I won't be moving  full time AL. Probably half time there. Will keep my small MS house and want to play golf there too. But won't keep my membership at my old club as it wouldn't make sense cost wise to do so. Fortunatey my club went semi-private a year ago so they now have golf packages. Going to buy a 20 round deal that will be cost effective for me. So my projected total cost for a year of golf(AL&MS) should be similar to what it was when I was a full time member of my old club. Is life great or what?  Having said all this, I wish I just enjoyed going on long walks. Would be a helluva lot less expensive.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## SandyR (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, I love to play!  I get frustrated though because I don't play enough to get good, since I'm still working.  You'd think living in California I would play more... Be The Ball.  I like that!


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I especially like the part where you have to make the ball do a loop through the tire to get to the hole.layful:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I especially like the part where you have to make the ball do a loop through the tire to get to the hole.layful:



Yes, as, my kind of golf too, rkunsaw. 19thhole is usually a soft ice cream.


----------



## drifter (Mar 23, 2014)

Golf is a great game, one where you can play the course or play yourself or against your partner. I had big plans of retiring, playing golf two, three, or four times a week. It didn't work out that way. My backup plan was to take my camper and tour the great nortwest. That didn't work out either. Now I take it as ity lays, do what I can and go with the flow. And that ain't all bad.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 25, 2014)

I live in Palm Bay, Florida. I don't play golf, but my husband goes once a week. He likes 2 courses near here. One is the Major's, which was designed by Arnold Palmer. He also goes to the Habitat golf course which is run by the county. The Habitat is cheaper and has wildlife living on the course. There are ponds that alligators live in. He also sees many turtles & cranes on that course. The Major's is more cleared of natural wooded areas. He says he's only see an occasional full grown wild hog running loose at the Majors. He also says the Major's is much more of a challenging course to play. Here are some photos he took at the Habitat.
View attachment 6145

View attachment 6146

View attachment 6147

View attachment 6148

View attachment 6149


----------

